# Fort Wayne, IN - Midwest Great Lakes USVTA series leg 3



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

November 15 is the 3rd leg of the Midwest Great Lakes USVTA series at Summit R/C Raceway in Fort Wayne, Indiana.​Doors open at 8 AM and racing begins at Noon. 
The Vintage Trans-AM class is the main event, but other classes will be offered with at least 4 racers present for the class. 
Check www.summitrcraceway.com for information on the track, maps and other info. Information specific to this event will be up soon. Check out our results page for the recent results and results from last years Midwest Series race. Hope to see you all there!


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Sounds awesome. Put me in for VTA and maybe truck or WGT.

Ben


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

I hope for a 13.5 or 17.5 if I will run VTA then.


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

I'm not sure I understand what you mean...


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

I'm down for VTA and possibly short course truck.


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

Thanks to everyone that made it out to the Great Lakes Series race this weekend! Check out the Summit website at http://summitrcraceway.com/ for a couple of pics of the top finishers and a link to the full results with laptimes.


----------



## FASTPZ (Dec 31, 2007)

WHO IS THE ******* SNAIL IN THE SECOND PICTURE?? WAS THE SNAIL THE ONLY TRUCK ENTERED!!!!!!!!!:freak:


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

FASTPZ said:


> WHO IS THE ******* SNAIL IN THE SECOND PICTURE?? WAS THE SNAIL THE ONLY TRUCK ENTERED!!!!!!!!!:freak:


 :dude: Dude! Bring that stinking Slash friday and I'll show you ******* racing. :dude::dude::dude:


----------

